# Wooden Spoons



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been working on these. Each attempt I get them better & better. 10" Walnut with V Carve Pro


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done Rick


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick - you did a great job on those spoons but they bring back memories for me - they were my (dear departed Italian) mother's weapon of choice when she needed to remind me that I was misbehaving.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Look real nice. Good gift project.


----------

